# H: Space Marine Stuff W: $$$ or trade...



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

*H: Necron and Space Marine Stuff W: $$$ or trade...*

I have recently transitioned from a mech BA army to a DoA style list. I am looking to get rid of a few things including my necrons...

Landraider ~$40 (painted)
Fully magnetized Predator ~ $40 (not primed or painted)
2 Vindicators (3rd ed) ~ $25ea (both painted)
3 Rhinos (1 3rd ed) ~ $20ea (painted)
3 Landspeeders (HB+HB conversions) ~ $15ea (primed white)
3 Attack bikes w/ mm (quad conversions) ~ $15ea (primed white)
3 Drop Pods ~ $20ea (1 half painted, 2 unprimed/painted partly assembled)
8 sniper scouts (metal) ~ $20 (easily stripped)
3 bolter scouts (metal) ~ $5 (easily stripped)
14 CC scouts (metal) ~ $15 (easily stripped)
21 Tactical marines ~ $20 (various stages of paint)
3 Lascannon Marines ~ $3ea (various)
3 HB Marines ~ $3ea (various)
4 Plasma Cannon Marines ~ $3ea (various)
1 Dev Sgt ~ $3 (assembled)
and just about any bit you could ask for... 

Necrons

60+ necron warriors
8 converted flayed ones
8 converted immortals 
2 Necron Lords (one w/ res orb)
Deciever
13 Destroyers
Monolith 
10-12 scarab bases


I am looking to get $375 plus shipping for the Blood Angel lot and $300 for the Necrons. I can provide pictures upon request. PM me with offers I'm open to haggling! Thanks!

Pics can be found in my post here

Things I am willing to trade for 

Blood Angels
-Storm Raven
-Furioso Dread
-Sang Guard
-Death Company

And basically anything that could be used to build an Alaitoc eldar force...
-Codex
-Rangers/Pathfinders
-Wave Serpants
-War Walkers
-Farseer etc.

Cheers!


----------



## leohart (Oct 10, 2011)

Would you be interested in selling the stuff separately? I am interested in Rhinos, Vindicators and Drop pods.


----------



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

I am open to selling individual items, please see the edited post above for pricing. 

Thanks!


----------



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

Bump...

Make me an offer!!!!


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

What are you looking for in trade? LMK


----------



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is a few of the things I'm currently looking to trade for

Storm Raven
Sang. Guard
DC
Furioso Dread

but like I said, just pm me an offer...


----------



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

Bump, Just added necrons to the fray!


----------

